# E & M question



## mlillard (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope this is not a stupid question but if a new patient is written a prescription for his/her illness would the medical decision making management options be moderate? 

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 7, 2008)

There is no such thing as a stupid question!  As for a new patient receiving a written prescription, that would fall into the moderate catagory on the table of risk only...the other MDM factors to consider are the amount and complexity of data and number of diagnosis/treatment options.  You have to take into account all three of these components in MDM.  Hope that helps.


----------

